# Is this quarter horse to small for me?



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello people's! I weigh 85 pounds, and 5'5". I ride a 14 and a half hand quarter horse. Am I to big for him? When I ride him, my feet are like an inch above his belly line when I ride western. When I ride english, they look fine. And bareback, they are halfway to his knees. Am I to tall for this horse? And is this average for a QH? Is he a pony size?


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

*5'3"*

Nevermind I am 5 foot and 3 inches. new height! I measured wrong. lol! But please tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

85 pounds? Goodness woman, you're far from too big! I'm 85 and only 4'11  and I ride a 13.2 hh appy and 12.3 hh pony!

Its normal for your legs to hang past his belly when riding bareback, and being the stick that you are- you could be 6' and not be too big for him. Though you would look a little funny 

He could be considered a large Quarter Pony, but you can't really go wrong with calling him a QH. QHs are built like tanks most of the time, and can carry significantly more weight than their lightweight cousins, so I'm sure that you'll be absolutely fine on him for a very long time


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I'm 5'8", weight 175, and ride an Appy who is 3/4 Arabian. Trooper is 14.3, so he is one inch taller than your QH.

If you're too big for your horse, then what would I need to go riding? :shock:










BTW - I sometimes ride our 13 hand mustang. It doesn't bother him...


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am 5'10 and my reiners are between 14'2 and 15hh. So no you are not too big. Not even close.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Not even close! Im 5'3" and about 100 pounds and I ride a 14.3 hand horse also. I've seen way bigger people on smaller horses too, so you're fine.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Not even close. I'm 5'5 and 145 pounds, I look perfect on 14hh horses or even shorter.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

5'2', 115lbs, riding a 13.3hh mare currently...Not too big, not even close.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

5'9" 145lbs riding a 13'2 hand pony (and a 15'3 QH) you aren't too big at all. 

Here's me on my pony.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, not too big.. I'm 5'3", 100lbs and one of my QHs si 14hh maybe pushing 14.1..I ran barrels on him for years with no problems..He's 22 now and semi-retired because I have two other horses that I'm running now...He's by no means retired from riding though, just not getting to show anymore.

He's a little tank.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here is some picture of the different horses
I am 5"6'' and 178 lbs 
1 , Lamar he is 14:1 
2, Levi is 15:3 
3, my Belle she is 15:1


----------

